# New puppy pics! - question about head shape and underweight



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Welcome, he's gorgeous! Please join us in the puppies born February 2014 as by my calculations he maybe was too? My Manny was born early feb and will be 14 weeks tomorrow. We had him weighed on Friday and he was 13.9kgs. Dogs here are usually heavier and a different build than USA but Im mot sure where your puppies from and where youre based, but 9lbs sounds very light, are you certain it wasnt kilos? This is a thread including a weight chart for the slow growth programme and so he seems behind this even for slow growth. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/94471-slow-growth-plan-5.html
He looks lovely, his head doesn't look narrow in these photos so it's hard to tell but even so, they change so much in the first year I wouldn't hazard a guess. It looks like he will be a very handsome chap anyway, whatever size!


----------



## henrybug (May 12, 2014)

elly said:


> Welcome, he's gorgeous! Please join us in the puppies born February 2014 as by my calculations he maybe was too? My Manny was born early feb and will be 14 weeks tomorrow. We had him weighed on Friday and he was 13.9kgs. Dogs here are usually heavier and a different build than USA but Im mot sure where your puppies from and where youre based, but 9lbs sounds very light, are you certain it wasnt kilos? This is a thread including a weight chart for the slow growth programme and so he seems behind this even for slow growth. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/94471-slow-growth-plan-5.html
> He looks lovely, his head doesn't look narrow in these photos so it's hard to tell but even so, they change so much in the first year I wouldn't hazard a guess. It looks like he will be a very handsome chap anyway, whatever size!


Thanks for the response!  

Wow, your pup is a lot heavier than mine! I wish mine could gain some weight - no mistake, he is 9 lb (4.1 kg). I have been weighing him every few hours - the vet weighed him last week and he was less than 8 lb; he has since gained a pound. 

Any idea of what head shape he would be classified under?


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Ella was around the same size at that age, but she had giardia and coccidia. She is also a small girl though. Vet said she should only be about 50 pounds full grown. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## valita (Apr 23, 2014)

My Reba was 19,6 pounds at her 12 week vet check, she's 13 weeks old today. She's going to be a huge dog, she's already 16.5 inches tall at the shoulder, my vet said she's in very good shape, she has the pointy head,.I just adore her. She has the sweetest disposition I've ever seen


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My pup was about 17 lbs. at 11 weeks. Did your vet run a fecal exam to check for worms? That could also determine if a pup is thriving or not. Also, he does not look like he has a narrow head to me.

How much do you feed him?


----------



## RufusownerAdi (May 8, 2014)

Wow what a lovely pup


"A dog is the true meaning of unconditional love."


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi, just a day or two under 18 weeks here and weighed in at 24.2lbs and the picture of health, not a single problem along the way. She was a litter of 12 so on the smaller side to start anyway. Just goes to show the variance is wide, as long as the vet thinks the weight is good that's about the best you can do.


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

Head shape will most likely change as the puppy grows...

9lbs is a bit on the light side, but as long as the vet says he's okay, that's what matters. With a litter of 12... wow... probably had to fight for food... lol

Puppies do grow quickly. At that age, a puppy is usually eating 3 meals. I'm sure there will be a temptation to over-feed to help him put on weight, but be just be careful that he doesn't get overweight for his size.


----------



## loraliromance (May 7, 2014)

He's so cute and has that little face like, " hey, I know I'm cute, but give me a treat first before you take a picture of me".


----------



## Logans Run (Aug 6, 2013)

Nice little pup. At 9 weeks old our pup was only 13 pounds. Darby is now seven
months old and weighs 65 pounds. every dog is different,as long as he eats what
you feed him he should be fine. Our breeder gave us a very specific diet to follow.
If you want to you can email me and I will share that with you.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

What a cutie pie!!!


----------



## buznsandy (Jun 15, 2013)

He is beautiful!


----------

